

Ask HN: Which financial templates did you use for your startup? - marcamillion

Where can I get good excel templates for startup financials?<p>I want to create my balance sheet, income statement &#38; cash flow statement.<p>I know the default answer is 'docstoc' or one of these hosting sites, but a lot of the templates I have seen seem like overkill for my simple needs.
======
wj
If you have a decent number of transactions you might want to consider using
GnuCash which can generate all of those financial statements automatically.

~~~
marcamillion
Not that many.

Very simple statements...nothing too complex at all.

Probably under 200 transactions (including all expenses paid and income
received)...if so much.

------
diesellaws
Friends of mine have built <http://vumero.com/> \- It may be what you're
after.

~~~
marcamillion
Definitely not. That's wayy too complex.

I just want a simple template that will allow me to do my books for my
company.

That's all...nothing complicated.

